# Whats the best wood for carving



## happycamper. (Nov 13, 2010)

Whats the best kind of wood for carving


----------



## cowboyvet (Nov 14, 2010)

Are you carving with a chainsaw or by hand?


----------



## twoclones (Nov 14, 2010)

Some would say Western Cedar. It resists rot and insects as well as being soft enough to carve quickly and hard enough to hold fairly good detail. 

My favorite is Sycamore...


----------



## alongo (Nov 15, 2010)

Basswood for hand carving, anything goes for the chainsaw guys , cedars are prefered because the bugs hate them and they won't rot..


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 16, 2010)

balsa


----------



## alongo (Nov 17, 2010)

Balsa is too soft won't detail just crushes and tears.


----------



## timberwolf (Nov 17, 2010)

Butternut is nice, soft enough to work easy but much more attractive than basswood. Does not split off as easy as cedar.


----------



## alongo (Nov 17, 2010)

Butternut is wonderfull for hand carving, would not waste it to a chainsaw.


----------



## timberwolf (Nov 17, 2010)

agreed! It is becoming very difficult to get here in East Ontario as it was added to a threatened spiecies list. A few years ago it could be had by the truckload for a couple bucks a BF.


----------



## twoclones (Nov 17, 2010)

*Banned?*

It appears the OP has been banned from the forum. Could that be for asking such a controversial question?


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 18, 2010)

alongo said:


> Balsa is too soft won't detail just crushes and tears.



it was a joke the OP is a troll. he,ll be advertising carving wood on here now.


me personnally like ERC


----------



## billmartin (Nov 24, 2010)

discounthunter said:


> it was a joke the OP is a troll. he,ll be advertising carving wood on here now.
> 
> 
> me personnally like ERC



Wow! Those are beautifull!! PM me if you happen to make and sell those...


----------



## ttimpain (Nov 29, 2010)

The Bamboo is One of the best Wood For Carving.Because it is very Soft.So that there is not need to work hard.it also used For a making a Flue.One Major Thing is That there is no wood in between of woods.


----------



## RustyBoltz (Dec 29, 2010)

+1 for Basswood. If you're gonna paint it, it's soft enough to carve but takes fine detail. 
My favorite wood to see carved for it's grain is bois d'arc and we have a ton of it down here.


----------

